# Forts Souville & Tavannes on our Verdun forts site...



## TeeJF (Feb 21, 2012)

*Some of you may remember our report from our 2011 visit to this French WWI fort in the ring around Verdun. 
I have finally got round to sorting out all our pix from then plus some older ones from 5 years before, 
and posted another couple of new pages on our own urb-ex website. If anyone would care to see it them they can click the photo links below.*








*I apologise in advance for the state of the photos, they're not the best because they came from 35mm scans. *

* Hope you like...  *​


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 21, 2012)

Excellent stuff! Loving that Theyre from scans! They look ace covered in snow too! When I get to a PC I'll be sure to check your big 4 forts from last year too!


----------



## TeeJF (Feb 21, 2012)

UrbanX said:


> Excellent stuff! Loving that Theyre from scans! They look ace covered in snow too! When I get to a PC I'll be sure to check your big 4 forts from last year too!



You can see them via the same pages these were on, just use the "back to Verdun" link on the bottom of the page. You'll get all the photos then and the full reports rather than the precis we did for DerP.

Thanks for your kind comments.


----------



## night crawler (Feb 21, 2012)

Nothing wrong with them, top notch as usual.


----------



## TeeJF (Feb 21, 2012)

Cheers bud!


----------

